# Santa Cruz E-Bullit is now out!



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-ride-2021-santa-cruz-bullit.html
Big travel, new motor and 630wh battery! Santa Cruz was late to the ebike game, but they are making up fast for lost time!


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Sweet rig. But I'd love to see a new Superlight (with a VPP suspension of course), with EP8, Fox Factory suspension, 135-140mm rear travel, and a 36 pound total weight!


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Sweet rig. But I'd love to see a new Superlight (with a VPP suspension of course), with EP8, Fox Factory suspension, 135-140mm rear travel, and a 36 pound total weight!


I bet that'll be coming out soon! They seem to be modeling Specialized! 1st Levo, 2nd Kenvo and 3rd Levo SL

Santa Cruz 1st Eheckler, 2nd EBullit and I bet next 3rd will be EBlur!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

mtbbiker said:


> I bet that'll be coming out soon! They seem to be modeling Specialized! 1st Levo, 2nd Kenvo and 3rd Levo SL
> 
> Santa Cruz 1st Eheckler, 2nd EBullit and I bet next 3rd will be EBlur!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good thought and makes sense. Maybe they'll save the Superlight moniker for the 32 lb eMTB...


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Following the naming logic, the next ebike from Santa Cruz should be a light e-mtb with reduced battery using an ep8 motor, and my assumption is that it will be called the Nickel with 130mm out back for trail riding. Note how all the former single pivot names are used.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't think anyone has ever called me 'thrifty' when it comes to spec'ing my bikes, and while I'll put the Bullit on my list, it's tough to swallow the spec level on the $8K and $11K price points. Something doesn't line up right.

Sweet rig tho.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice! I'm moving towards the lighter end of this with the Orbea Rise but it is very exciting to see all these e-bikes coming out...especially the ones with good range. SC will likely change up the Heckler or bring out a Rise competitor soon. It is just a guess, of course.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

$$$$ $$$$ $$$$ $$$$

Why are SC bikes so dang expensive?


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

kntr said:


> $$$$ $$$$ $$$$ $$$$
> 
> Why are SC bikes so dang expensive?


Is SC pricing really any different than Spec, Pivot, Ibis, Yeti, Revel, Cannondale, Devinci, Intense and on and on?


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ripbird said:


> Is SC pricing really any different than Spec, Pivot, Ibis, Yeti, Revel, Cannondale, Devinci, Intense and on and on?


It is pretty pricey


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Spec to spec, analog bikes are close, but the E bikes seem really out of whack.


----------



## OMEGANOX (Dec 2, 2004)

Love the bike, design wise it's dead on the money what I want. But SC's pricing is just out of touch with reality, I think the commencal meta has this covered by a mile along with several others that undercut it by a couple grand in most cases.
Personally I'm a little gun shy of this EP8 motor right now, I want to see a solid year in hard use before I would consider an EP8 powered bike, so I ordered up a 21 Cube Stereo 160 TM and am waiting for it to show up.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

OMEGANOX said:


> Love the bike, design wise it's dead on the money what I want. But SC's pricing is just out of touch with reality, I think the commencal meta has this covered by a mile along with several others that undercut it by a couple grand in most cases.
> Personally I'm a little gun shy of this EP8 motor right now, I want to see a solid year in hard use before I would consider an EP8 powered bike, so I ordered up a 21 Cube Stereo 160 TM and am waiting for it to show up.


That is quite a bike for $6,999. What's the ETA on that bike, days, weeks or months?


----------



## OMEGANOX (Dec 2, 2004)

At time of order (early oct) it was thought to be this month, but now it looks like december so hopefully weeks.


----------

